# Bateson Trailers - Anyone have any experience?



## NagsEquestrian (27 February 2015)

I know this has been done a lot before, but does anyone have any experience with Bateson Trailers?

I'm Looking at the Ascot and the Deauville, with Boston Doors. 

I've seen some pics have what looks like wood on the inside over the padding, where as other pics have metal strips, does anyone know if they come with wood or metal strips?

Is the plastic flooring good or is the aluminium floor better?

Does anyone know how big the tack locker is on the Ascot and what size saddles would fit in it? 

Anyone have the Boston doors? How do you find them?

And are they good enough to change to from an Ifor Williams 510?


----------



## FairyLights (27 February 2015)

they are the best trailers in the world had an ascot with boston doors. just the best.


----------



## NagsEquestrian (27 February 2015)

Thanks for the reply  What size saddles do you think you could fit in the tack locker of the Ascot? My saddles are quite large and I'm worried they wouldn't fit in.


----------



## ROG (27 February 2015)

B+E licence towing ? = if yes then no probs


----------



## Tiddlypom (27 February 2015)

Check your weights. The Bateson Aston with built in tack locker can carry 1375 kg. If you want carry two big horses plus tack, you will be pushing it.

_Trailer weight and capacity (Kg)
 Gross weight	 Unladen weight	 Capacity	
 2300	 925	 1375	_

The 510 has a bigger capacity (I think 1700kg). I've looked at Batesons, but am comfortable keeping my trusty 510 as I know it will legally carry pretty much any horses I choose to travel in it, towed by my LWB Shogun.


----------



## NagsEquestrian (27 February 2015)

I already have a Ifor 510, and don't have big horses.


----------



## Rhubarb (27 February 2015)

I have an Ascot and love it! It's really easy to tow and easy hitch up on your own. The boston doors are a real bonus and I don't even have to use the ramp now, the horse just walks in. The doors are easy to open and close. Opening the doors sideways are great if you have a reluctant loader as they make side barriers. The front ramp is really light.

I regularly put a dressage and jumping saddle in the locker. Sometimes it can be difficult to close with two saddles so I have to ensure the top saddle is lifted at the cantle. There's no issue if you are taking one saddle. The locker also has 2 hooks and a grooming tray which is really handy, and of course there's a shelf too. 

With regards to the bit above the padding, I assume you mean on the sides of the trailer, I think they are wood but I'll have to check! Bateson have a bit about the different trailer floors on their website.

Overall I love it, its airy and light and so easy to use and every horse I've had in it have travelled really well.


----------



## NagsEquestrian (27 February 2015)

Thanks for the reply   I have big saddles and the more I look I don't think they would fit in the Ascot locker. 

On the Bateson website some of the interior pics show wood and some show metal, I didn't know which was standard.

http://www.batesontrailers.com/product/horse-trailers/deauville-horse-trailers/


----------



## CrazyMare (27 February 2015)

I can fit two 17" jump saddles in my locker.

Would have a Bateson over an Ifor any day


----------



## asmp (27 February 2015)

Are you talking new or second hand?  If second hand I can tell you things to look out for


----------



## MrSpam (27 February 2015)

I have one - light and airy. i don't use the ramp either as it's a bit fiddly and all our horses / ponies load better without the ramp. They all just step in.


----------



## NagsEquestrian (27 February 2015)

Thanks for the replies  Not sure if I would go new or secondhand, depends on how much I would get for my 510.  My saddles are english/western hybrids, they are more the size of western saddles so I need a decent sized space to put them in, I'm thinking the Ascot might be too small for them.


----------



## asmp (28 February 2015)

Have pm'd you.


----------



## Luci07 (28 February 2015)

Can you share the things to look out for? I have a Bateson and if there is something I should be aware of, I would be grateful if you could let me know.

Mine is the Deauville. I regretted not going up to buy the ascot now as don't have the tack locker but in reality, I put 2 large saddles on the racks in my trailer with no problem. I was convinced there wouldn't be room for all but it's longer than you think and more importantly, horse can't get to the saddles to chew, I have transported an 8" sofa in there with room to spare. I didn't understand the reference to the trailer weight unless I missed your cars towing capacity?  Other big difference between Bateson and Ifor is that they unload on different sides which is down to your personal preference.


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (28 February 2015)

I had a Deauville & it was fantastic. I think they're better than Ifors, they ride lower, they don't rattle, they are light airy & inviting for the horse to load into. The build quality is excellent & they retain their value, I had the usual saddle racks in the front & they were fine. I sold mine after having it for about 3 years & bought a lorry as were were staying away at shows & needed living. If I went back to a trailer I would definately buy another Bateson.


----------



## Orangehorse (28 February 2015)

I can't get my 17 1/2 saddle in the tack locker, which is annoying.
I have the Boston doors, but my horse will not step up, unless it is raining and he wants to go home!  I don't know if I would have them again, as they catch the wind and you need to park with enough room on both sides to allow for opening.  Still, why I had them is that the ordinary ramp seemed very low and I like the Boston doors as it is quite enclosed and the horse can't see any lorries sitting on our tail.

Trailer is easy to attach and tows well.


----------



## MagicMelon (28 February 2015)

Love my Ascot, had it for years and its been brilliant. The tack locker does generally fit my 17" saddles but it depends on the saddle, however you can angle the saddle accordingly (just pull it up at the back a bit against the door if you know what I mean).  The only thing I'd change is to have back top doors like Ifors where you can close one 1/2 at a time, but then I'd probably buy boston doors if I got another.


----------



## Frostini (17 April 2015)

Hi

I am looking to buy a second hand bateson ASAP! any advice on what to look for is much appreciated thank you


----------



## MagicMelon (18 April 2015)

Love mine. We bought our Ascot brand new and its still going well 12 years on!  I'm only now just thinking about giving it a proper makeover but I had the floor checked the other day professionally and its absolutely fine still - its the aluminium part wood resin coated one (think they're all aluminium now?).  I've got the normal ramp on mine, wish I'd got the Boston doors - if I can ever afford a new one, it'll have those, although mine is fine - its just that I can't close one door behind the horse if its raining / young horse etc. like you can with Ifors (and the Boston ones come up much higher so that's fine).  The only 3 things I would have changed was my one has open hook ends where the springs are connected (one of my horses did manage to loop his leadrope hook over it and flipped out pulling the spring off and I had to cut his headcollar off!) but I believe Bateson have covered them now (I duct taped over them), there is no emergency release of the breast bars which was very dodgy when I had a youngster who used to jump the bar and get stuck on it... again, they may have fixed this now?  Last thing was the rubber flaps which hang down from the partition started to rip and came off completely some time ago - not that they do much anyway to be fair.  When I saw a new Bateson recently, they've improved loads compared to my one - I do think they listen to their customers.  However, I should point out that a friend recently bought a brand new Ascot and they've apparently changed the mats so they lie sideways for some reason - during one journey with 2 horses, the mats apparently turned and got all rucked up under the horses feet, very dangerous - she reported to Bateson.  They've always been very helpful when I've dealt with them, even sending out free parts.  

The tack locker on mine (again could be bigger nowadays) isn't massive. To fit 17" saddles in, I generally have to tip the saddle thats on the top rung up a bit at the back so its at an angle - purely because it hits the angled nose bit inside otherwise. It's very handy though.  

I love my one basically, its lightweight and light inside. Horses always seem to travel well in it and I've never had any issues with horses refusing to load   I'd definately buy another.


----------



## Frostini (18 April 2015)

thank you Magicmelon for your reply. It is really helpful. I simply hope I can find one second hand now. I am keen in having a new floor and not a wooden one finger crossed!


----------



## Spudpud (18 April 2015)

There's one for sale in Hampshire at the moment which looks smart. 7 years old. Bateson sell a floor kit if you want to change the floor. Glad I found this thread, I'm in the same position at the moment with my 510 but think a Bateson would be a bette trailer all round.


----------



## Doublethyme (18 April 2015)

Love my ascot.  Don't really use the tack locker as prefer to use my car but do bung the odd spare net in there.  

We put a new plastic composite floor in.   Bateson were brilliant with advice and supply of spares and my brother in law fitted the new floor kit easily. ..although he is very good at that type of thing.

Mine is 2003 I think so old and wasn't particularly loved before we got it but it is a strong well built trailer and has 'brushed' up lovely.   I spent ages taking the old decal stickers off and putting lovely new ones from Bateson on.

Horses love it too and it tows well.  Love the Boston doors particularly the added height behind the horses for when in traffic etc.

Would agree about the skirts though on the partition,  its the one bit of our trailer that looks sad and I'm toying with removing completely 

would love a brand new one!!


----------



## Joyous70 (25 April 2016)

Im looking at new trailers, and have been looking at the Batesons' as well.  

With regards to the back doors, can you have the tops open when travelling or do they have to be closed?


----------



## DirectorFury (25 April 2016)

Joyous70 said:



			Im looking at new trailers, and have been looking at the Batesons' as well.  

With regards to the back doors, can you have the tops open when travelling or do they have to be closed?
		
Click to expand...

They can be open, there's about a foot of the top of the door that can fold down. I'll take a picture of mine later .


----------



## Joyous70 (25 April 2016)

DirectorFury said:



			They can be open, there's about a foot of the top of the door that can fold down. I'll take a picture of mine later .
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, that would be great 

My girl isn't a fan of being shut in completely, but she's even less of a fan of BIG LORRIES bearing down on her, this may be the ideal compromise


----------



## MagicMelon (25 April 2016)

deleted


----------



## asmp (25 April 2016)

Frostini said:



			Hi

I am looking to buy a second hand bateson ASAP! any advice on what to look for is much appreciated thank you
		
Click to expand...

Have pm'd you (twice by mistake!  Read the last one as it contains my corrections)


----------



## DirectorFury (25 April 2016)

Joyous70 said:



			Thank you, that would be great 

My girl isn't a fan of being shut in completely, but she's even less of a fan of BIG LORRIES bearing down on her, this may be the ideal compromise
		
Click to expand...

I didn't manage to get a photo of mine tonight but this is one I found on Google


----------



## skewbaldmillie (25 April 2016)

I carry an 18" jump saddle and a 17" 5 gp. Wouldn't want too much more but it fits them fine with two chunky bridles and breastplates in there too. The strips are wood but don't seem to actually have a purpose, just two trips at the tops of the padding. Love my Ascot and the horses come out very calm so I think it must give them a comfy ride. Can't fault mine!


----------



## Joyous70 (26 April 2016)

DirectorFury said:



			I didn't manage to get a photo of mine tonight but this is one I found on Google  






Click to expand...

Brilliant, thank you very much


----------

